# Best place in Melbourne for single male in 30's - CBD or suburbs?



## mr_global (Jun 12, 2012)

I know this topic was discussed lot but after going thru numerous posts I am more confused now 

So as this title says, what is the best place with some new properties at reasonable prices? I am single so a decent studio or 1Bk is good enough. I am confused choosing between CBD area - St Kilda - south bank- richmond. Found some decent places in Moonee ponds, but it is close by Ascot Vale. How is lifestyle in Carlton?

Please suggest me with above places as 1st, 2nd, 3rd options  which are safe, mixed-culture, good connectivity to CBD (my work place) and weekend night life.


----------



## Cruzer679 (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent thread....I shall follow.

I am due to move to Aussie next week and i was thinking of staying in areas you mentioned.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Any of the inner city suburbs that are close to the CBD are probably a good bet, but they each have a different "flavour". Sort of like how Lincoln Park has a bit of a different feel than, say, Andersonville or Logan Square or Hyde Park in Chicago. This is my take on Melbourne's suburbs - so take it with a grain of salt.

The suburbs north of the Yarra tend to be a little more hipstery than those on the south side. Suburbs like Fitzroy, Collingwood, Northcote, and Brunswick have a lot of chill dive bars, music venues, artsy types hanging out in cafes, that sort of thing. These areas have great tram access (although less than ideal train access), but they are quite close to the CBD, certainly bikeable and even walkable in a lot of cases.

The south side of the Yarra -- suburbs like South Yarra, Prahran and St. Kilda for example -- tend to be a little more "yuppie". Think Lincoln Park in Chicago. Still, there's lots to do in terms of bars, pubs, restaurants, clubs and that sort of thing. And St. Kilda has the added bonus of being close to the beach if that's important to you.

Richmond is an ideal suburb because it's got a lot (or should I say, heaps) of great bars and restaurants close by but it's also central to both the north side and south side suburbs, so if you ever want to take advantage of either "scene" it's not too far to travel there. And it's also close to the CBD.

A lot of people like the Docklands because it's all new and super close to everything, but it has a bleak all-high-rise kind of feel to it and (at least to me) doesn't feel like a "neighbourhood". Port Melbourne is great too but very pricey.

realestate.com.au has some good suburb profiles that you might find useful. You can tick off the things that are important to you in a suburb and it will narrow down the list to the ones that fit your criteria.

Hope that helps!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ozbound12 said:


> A lot of people like the Docklands because it's all new and super close to everything, but it has a bleak all-high-rise kind of feel to it and (at least to me) doesn't feel like a "neighbourhood". Port Melbourne is great too but very pricey.



lol, when I read your comment, I thought about the equivalent of housing projects and other "developments" in US inner cities. You know how it always starts out really nice and as the "in" place to live, but then 15-20 years down the road it turns into a slum.  Not to say that that will happen, of course not, just your comment reminded me of that lolol


----------



## mr_global (Jun 12, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Any of the inner city suburbs that are close to the CBD are probably a good bet, but they each have a different "flavour". Sort of like how Lincoln Park has a bit of a different feel than, say, Andersonville or Logan Square or Hyde Park in Chicago. This is my take on Melbourne's suburbs - so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> The suburbs north of the Yarra tend to be a little more hipstery than those on the south side. Suburbs like Fitzroy, Collingwood, Northcote, and Brunswick have a lot of chill dive bars, music venues, artsy types hanging out in cafes, that sort of thing. These areas have great tram access (although less than ideal train access), but they are quite close to the CBD, certainly bikeable and even walkable in a lot of cases.
> 
> ...


I prefer Lincoln park type than Hyde park... Something like uptown or Edgewater is nice.
It would b nice in some highrise with one side view of skyline n other side ocean view
How's Alberta park? Port melb? Safety and commute wise?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

stormgal said:


> lol, when I read your comment, I thought about the equivalent of housing projects and other "developments" in US inner cities. You know how it always starts out really nice and as the "in" place to live, but then 15-20 years down the road it turns into a slum.  Not to say that that will happen, of course not, just your comment reminded me of that lolol


stormgal, actually you're so right. It's just too bad that the planners and politicians and developers who build these kinds of developments don't realize that history continues to repeat itself. Cities can't be all glass high-rise condos. They need amenities and there needs to be a sense of community. Families need to be included - you can't have a neighbourhood that's just filled with single people living in studio apartments. Let's hope that Docklands doesn't become the next Cabrini-Green or Pruitt-Igoe.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mr_global said:


> I prefer Lincoln park type than Hyde park... Something like uptown or Edgewater is nice.
> It would b nice in some highrise with one side view of skyline n other side ocean view
> How's Alberta park? Port melb? Safety and commute wise?


Well, it depends on your budget. Albert Park and Port Melbourne are great choices, but as I said, pricey.


----------

